# Gonna eat one



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I've heard all the jokes about how bad carp taste, but I believe they are a food fish in many places. I just saw a video about Joe Tess Restaurant where carp are a specialty. I never got up the nerve to eat one, but I think I need to try it so I can say that I did it.

Bones seem to be the big drawback on eating carp and I see that they cut a checkerboard design deep into the fillet before cooking.

The lake here is spring fed so the fish should taste as good here as anywhere. Not sure how soon I can catch one and try it, but I'll let you know. I can't catch & release everything.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Let us know how they taste for sure. You gonna fry it? I saw a tv host eating those Asian carp that pollute the Mississippi river and it was fried and they just slid the bones out while eating. They said that would be a big turnoff for Americans. If its edible coming outta the Mississippi they gotta be better from lake Tomahawk. Good luck!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I've been told that deep frying at 350 degrees will soften the bones. I also heard that they taste good smoked.

As for bones, I think the new filleting methods have us spoiled. I remember when we just cut off the heads, tails & fins and gutted our fish. We scaled them and left the skin on. In those days we picked around the bones and I know of no one who died from a bone. Catfish were easy to pick clean, but we ate some pretty small bluegills with out filleting.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

The local store here sells smoked carp for $4.50 a pound.

I used to smoke ones caught in the spring at Ladue. I used a brown sugar / salt brine that I use for Steelhead.

I have also baked them in an oven scaled skin on, just gutted. The bones pull out easily after cooking by just lifting the spine out. Then the fins.

Any baked fish recipe will do. I did once cut up the fish into steaks by cutting vertical through the backbone. Marinade in lemon juice and soy.

Make sure you get the mud vein out. It acts as their kidney and is a filter.

Fish marinade recipes here: http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,grilled_fish_marinade,FF.html


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i have had carp before its not bad in cold water .. put it on ice right away ...never had it from warm water...


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

When I worked in the steel mill in Lorain, one southern guy we worked with, would bring in big roasting pans of food, but wouldn't tell us what it was until it was all gone, (which was always in short order). One day he brought in fried Carp, and man it was GOOD! 
Another gentleman from the "Old Country" brought in some pickled carp, way good again.
I guess you just have to know what you are doing.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I have doughball made up so I'll see if I can catch one this week.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

the carp guy told me use can corn and bait were your are going to fish 2 or 3 hours before you fish ...i am not a carp man dont know never tried it


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I had it restaurant prepared. They smoked it. Once was enough.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have eaten and enjoyed smoked carp, I went to Buckeye Carp fest just to see how people fixed the carp in the cook off and no one entered. I think I am going to have to go carp fishing and try it myself but not when it is this hot. Maybe I'll try the duck pond at Hoover.


----------

